# Catholic Church updates code on birth technology



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thought I'd put this here.....

Catholic Church updates code on birth technology
http://www.usatoday.com/news/religion/2008-12-12-biomed-catholic_N.htm


----------

